# XC @ Duns on the 24/3



## flying solo (6 March 2013)

Hey anyone going or been before? Taking my pony out for the first time ever so should be interesting! Any hints and tips would be much appreciated


----------



## TheVitalSpark (8 March 2013)

I think Duns is pretty basic, went there quite a few years ago but I think the course has changed since then. Here's some pictures of the course, hopefully the link will work
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150857863819325.510501.211356334324&type=3

What class are you thinking of doing?


----------



## flying solo (8 March 2013)

Thanks so much you have more pics than I could find via google! I was going to limp round the 2ft course, its our first time and I really doubt we'll do very well but because its 3 refusals then you move to the next fence rather than leave the course I thought it might still be worth going just for the experience?


----------



## TheVitalSpark (8 March 2013)

I'm sure it will go better than you think! Whatever happens it will give you something to work on and improve for next time. I'm doing the open so hoping it's a nice inviting course to help blow away the cobwebs. Good luck!


----------



## Jnhuk (9 March 2013)

FigJam, Daveismycat and I think FlyingCoo posted a report with photos about their team run from last year on HHO so I am sure you could find it.


----------



## flying solo (10 March 2013)

Thank you everyone! If you happen to see someone with tintin on her numnah (my Mother's Day present) going the wrong way please feel free to wave and poke me in the eye! Fell off him for the first time in 3 years last week, my brave pants are now in hiding and I am definitely petrified! SJ this week and next but feel physically sick at the moment........ Is this normal?


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (10 March 2013)

Woops about the brave pants, put it behind you and pop some fences and get yourself ready  Good Luck.

Do you do the summer common ridings?? Just if your in that neck of the woods


----------



## flying solo (10 March 2013)

Black beastie - not done a common ride yet but now I have a trailer I am definitely going to try and do as many 'new' things as I can


----------



## Cello_song (13 March 2013)

I am going too! Also doing the little class (I will be the one on a naughty chestnut welsh D with a flaxen mane and tail and white spot on her hindquarters - we'll most likely be bombing about or bucking or maybe even napping!)  

Will be my pony's first ever xc. Was meant to be training 2 weekends ago but it was cancelled, so am booked to go this weekend and am praying it goes ahead! Pony has never seen a xc jump in her life so I really hope this snow melts and the ground dries up very quickly. 

Thank you to the person who posted the link to the photos - I'm feeling so much better after seeing them, it looks like a nice first hunter trial course. Pony has seen working hunter jumps, so the first fence will hopefully get us started ok. Can't wait!


----------



## TheVitalSpark (14 March 2013)

Here's a link to the fb event for the HT, for those of you doing the nursery novice according to one of the posts it's 18 inches, I'm sure you can step over it 
http://www.facebook.com/events/120246911489019/?fref=ts

Cello_Song where are you going xc schooling this weekend?


----------



## TheVitalSpark (20 March 2013)

Duns hunter trails has been cancelled


----------



## Cello_song (24 March 2013)

Sorry I hadn't seen ur earlier question TheVitalSpark. 

I had planned to go schooling at smeaton but the weather put paid to that! 

Does anyone know if Duns HT is going to be rescheduled? X


----------



## gillianfleming (24 March 2013)

Cello song i don't think it is, the ground is just too wet unfortunately.


----------

